# Fan settings



## barakbk (Nov 15, 2007)

where is the fan settings? i cant find it !






EDIT:

im using leadtek geforce 7900 gs


----------



## AsRock (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forums ..

You need to tell people what v card your using at least for them have some idea whats actually going on.


----------



## barakbk (Nov 15, 2007)

AsRock said:


> *Welcome to the forums *..
> 
> You need to tell people what v card your using at least for them have some idea whats actually going on.



ou.... u right !
im using leadtek geforce 7900 GS 

ah.. and ty


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think nVidia cards can be controlled using ATiTool. I've never been able to do it anyway. Try using RivaTuner instead. That's what I use for overclocking and fan control.


----------



## barakbk (Nov 15, 2007)

i already used riva tuner but i wanted to know if i can do it with ATI TOOL... ty anyway


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That's what I was saying...I don't think nVidia cards can be controlled using ATiTool...


----------

